

Show HN: List of Professors ranked by total number of PhDs & postdocs trained - phdtree
http://phdtree.org/toplist/field/chem/

======
bharathwaaj
Very good work. What is the technology stack used in backend?

~~~
phdtree
Python/Django/Mysql

